# Autotrail water tank on a 2011



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

When filling the water tank, when it is full, is it supposed to run out of the black box which covers the tank near the rear axle, there is a round piece about 8" diameter and it also runs out of it, dealer went bust hence can't ask them


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes - mine always overflowed in that way.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Sounds about right..
My overfill comes out on the offside near the rear axle...


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Yup so does mine


----------

